# easycarbo and tpn+ doseage 380l tank



## alan_uk (9 Jan 2011)

hi everyone,

I am sorry for all the questions lately im just really trying to get this right and a good environment for my fish as im going to keep this tank running for the long haul.

the tank is 6 feet long 18" tall and 18" deep according to aquarium calculator is roughly 385 litres,

bearing in mind there is wood rocks sand and a medium amount of plants and there is roughly 2" of height that dont have water in also,

so ive looked but would like a reccomended amount to dose if possible please guys 

the only plants in the substrate are amazon sword, vallis, crypt wendtii green, others are 3 variations of moss /java/peacock/spikey and java ferns /needle/normal/windelov and anubias nana.

i decided to go with sand substrate over the akadama for looks mainly and the tank will be home to 

4 discus
10 lemon tetra
4 blue rams
10 amano shrimp
1 nerite snail
pair of bristlenose pleco

im using 2 t5ho 6500k daylight 54watt 48" tubes running 5 hours daily from 5pm-10pm if this makes a difference

and sand substrate with osmocote and root tabs around planted plants 

so all this considered could someone point me in the right direction of doseage amounts and daily/weekly ?

also my plants are not in the best way at present due to my own fault removing them from soil substrate when growing well and leaving in trays getting a little dry for 5 hours and re-filling with cold water 

but they are getting better it would seem after daily water changes and i would just like to boost their health on anothers recomendation so please help a fellow out


----------



## foxfish (9 Jan 2011)

*Re: easycarbo and tpn+ doseage 300l tank*

Hi Alan, I have read a few of you post - can I ask why you are not interested in using a pressurised Co2 system?


----------



## alan_uk (9 Jan 2011)

*Re: easycarbo and tpn+ doseage 300l tank*

yea i did used to but when bottles run out and what have you i just wouldnt go get them filled and it would be without co2 for weeks at a time then id get algae and i just cant be botherer ive bought a 500ml of easycarbo tonight and am going to try with that  just dont know how much to dose lol


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Jan 2011)

*Re: easycarbo and tpn+ doseage 300l tank*



			
				alan_uk said:
			
		

> yea i did used to but when bottles run out and what have you i just wouldnt go get them filled and it would be without co2 for weeks at a time then id get algae and i just cant be botherer ive bought a 500ml of easycarbo tonight and am going to try with that  just dont know how much to dose lol




Alan

Why dont you have several spare (Full) bottles of co2 gas and when you get to the last one or two get the empties filled - I have five x 2kg and 2 x 500g bottles and when I'm down to the last two of the 2 kg I get my empties filled - never run out of the gas. As for you easycarbo the recommended dosage is 1ml per 50 ltr with a maximum of 2 ml per 50 ltr - I add 15ml per day with no problems at all and i add gas aswell and my tank is 217ltr - if you want to keep algae at bay I would be adding both.

Regards
paul.


----------



## alan_uk (10 Jan 2011)

*Re: easycarbo and tpn+ doseage 300l tank*

i hear what your saying mate but its just something i really dont want to go down again i also feel that if i went back to co2 it would be a total waste of time removing the soil substrate 

i just want a low maintenance easy look after itself tank lol that i can watch and enjoy


----------

